# Need Help Ooth ID



## Kloned (Apr 20, 2013)

I know the one in the back is Blepharopsis and the one up front is Odontomantis., but the 2 in the middle 1 should be,Pseudoharpax. and the other binotata,,,, but witch one is witch?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 20, 2013)

Hard to say for sure from the pic but I believe the one on the right is Pseudoharpax from the way it tapers in toward the middle and then flares back out at the base.


----------



## Kloned (Apr 20, 2013)

that's what I was thinking to, but they look very similar to, the one on the right has a red tint to its color and the ribbing is further apart


----------



## Tony C (Apr 20, 2013)

May just have to wait and see, best of luck with them.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 20, 2013)

The one with Paper towel is Pseudoharpax cause my has them on it as well .. and u must got the Ooth from Nikko if I'm not wrong


----------



## Kloned (Apr 20, 2013)

here is a couple better pictures of the 2 in question and yup got them from Nikko


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 20, 2013)

first picture is Pseudoharpax for sure.The second one looks like another one but cannot be sure I dont remember what i have sent haha :blush:


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 20, 2013)

The bigger one looks more like a Miomantis binotata than a Pseudoharpax but I cannot tell very well, they look similar.

From these pictures I saw.

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/general-mantis-discussions/9660-miomantis-binotata-ooth-hatching.html


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 20, 2013)

How long is the bigger ootheca?


----------



## Kloned (Apr 20, 2013)

Ya it does look more like the binotata, its around 1cm


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 20, 2013)

Amazing how similar they look, they are in different families.


----------

